# [SOLVED] Setting up Filezilla



## OFL

I have just reformatted my hard drive and am putting my programs back on again. I have downloaded the latest version of filezilla. Once I installed it, I have realized it's an updated version and setting it up is slightly different to what I am used to. Now when I open up filezilla, a box comes up "connect to server" there are three text fields, server address, port, and the administrator password. when I try and connect, it is telling me that Protocol error: Unknown protocol identifier (0x50 0x50 0x48). Most likely connected to the wrong port.
Connection to server closed.

I have entered exactly the same port, passwords and server information as before.

obviously this has happened since I carried out the disk recovery. Any advice would be grateful


----------



## OFL

*Re: Setting up Filezilla*

my mistake, I installed the wrong program, all working now


----------

